# BYH hair accident, emergency!



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

In the 10+ yrs Ive been keeping frogs, this has never happened. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Going to vt tomorrow, but was hoping to get some help tonight..

Found one of my byh's tangled in a piece of hair that was stuck to some ficus. Looks like he's been fighting to get loose. Cut the skin pretty bad and almost looks like his leg is broken. Although it could be that it just hurts like hell...Any thoughts?


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Hey, sorry to hear that. Not sure if its still on there but take a look at this thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/63966-serious-situation-one-my-varaderos.html


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

thank you. That helps a lot. I shold e-mail dr. frye though..


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I have had good response from Dr. Kevin Wright as an FYI. <redacted for vendor feedback, Catfur>

[email protected] Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital
You get a 10% discount on services too if you are a TWI member.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Man that sucks.... Hair is even finer then the root I dealt with which will make it even more difficult to get off, have you tried to unwind it at all? I would worry about secondary infection by the looks of it in the picture.

Hope your frog comes out OK.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The leg looks pretty badly lacerated, but doesn't appear infected. Moving the frog to a quarantine that has mostly Sphagnum moss would be a good idea, as Sphagnum is pretty anti-microbial. Then follow-up with vet care.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It appears that some of the thigh muscle is bulging out of the wound. Keep it as clean as possible before transport. Def. move to a clean QT with sphagnum moss. Keep the wound moistened with clean water when possible to reduce bacterial growth until treatment. 

That hurts to look at for sure. Keep us updated so we don't get ulcers from worry


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I got the hair out of it yesterday afternoon. But everyone is right, it looks really bad. Good news is that he is using the leg and moving around the tank now....I didnt have time yesterday to put him in QT....not to mention Im flat out of tanks at the moment. 
I found a local exotic vet that treats/cares for all exotic pets from petco....so hopefully she will know what she's doing....I hope she's got little froggy pain pills for my guy...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Well that is good news atleast with that removed it cannot cause more damage so that is good.....Keep us updated.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

This is horrifying!I'm so glad you saw what was going on.

I have long hair and it tends to drop all over the place, including the vivs. I've been removing it when I see it because it looks gross to have hair in a viv. It never occurred to me that it could be dangerous to the frogs! Now I'll be extra vigilant. 

Poor little fella 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, I was hoping this thread would also help others thay may have long hair...maybe even short hair. Please be uber careful. I told my hubby that I may have to shave my head to keep my frogs safe.. He didnt agree so much though...


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Came home yesterday from work to pick him up for his vet appt. he didnt make it...Thanks for everyone concern and help..


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry. Horrible, horrible.


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your frog, it's never easy to lose a critter. 

I've got long hair too and would never have thought that it could create a fatal situation for my frogs. From here on out I'll be throwing it in a bun when servicing our tanks. Thank you for making us aware of this issue. 

Michelle


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ouch! What a crazy accident! I'm sorry, it's always tough to lose a frog. Don't second guess yourself. This was a crazy accident that you couldn't have foreseen.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you lost him.....


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost the frog. Don't blame yourself for that---in the wild any arboreal animal's fur might have caused such an injury I think. So, maybe you can chalk it up to natural causes?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone, it really does suck...but thats life. Its like a freak accident. Im always cautious about my hair...It is always up in a pony tail except for maybe on my anniversary....so everyone be careful...let my lesson be yours as well..
Yeah, I guess it could be considered natural causes...I still feel bad though...


----------



## tommy2 (Feb 13, 2007)

That really stinks...sorry for your loss....thanks for posting this as it may help other people as well.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe the sponsors should start selling hair nets


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. It's important to take every loss to heart, just so we can all learn better and avoid any other losses. Thanks for sharing the story.

Richard.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear that,that was bazaar


----------

